# school font in DAS stone cut pro



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I am using DAS stone cut pro and I can't seem to find the font for school's. I want the font with 2 inside fill lines and 1 outside line. They only seem to have fonts with 2 lines and no outside line for a second color. I am assuming they don't have that font and I need to download it from somewhere else? The font I believe is called collegiate. I'm new so I'm sure this is a dumb question! Thanks for any help and for not laughing too hard


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Just search collegiate.ttf in google. Adding the font extension will help narrow the search. 

Free college fonts - FontSpace


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Also

If you are using CorelDRAW you can mimic that look using Contours on any font. Just add a 2 step contour to the outside. Break apart and combine all three objects.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Fluid said:


> Also
> 
> If you are using CorelDRAW you can mimic that look using Contours on any font. Just add a 2 step contour to the outside. Break apart and combine all three objects.


Thanks Richard, I just got Corel X5 a few days ago so I have no idea what you are talking about as I haven't tried using it yet. I guess that will be my project today and then I will understand I just started using DAS about 2 weeks ago so I'm still learning that program but hopefully soon I will understand and start asking questions that aren't at the kindergarten level! LOL Oh well you have to start somewhere


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Don't get discouraged, but there is a learning curve. Do not attempt advanced or complex designs. To attempt those without learning the basics leaves one upset and then quits. DAS has a very good but feature crammed program. The CD has a lot of tutorials and search YouTube for " digital art solutions" and I think they have over 80 videos and they have a number of saved webinars on their site. Keep learning and you will do just fine


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> Don't get discouraged, but there is a learning curve. Do not attempt advanced or complex designs. To attempt those without learning the basics leaves one upset and then quits. DAS has a very good but feature crammed program. The CD has a lot of tutorials and search YouTube for " digital art solutions" and I think they have over 80 videos and they have a number of saved webinars on their site. Keep learning and you will do just fine


Thanks Charles! I have made 4 rhinestone templates so far. I am a slow learner with software but once I learn it I'm good to go. Yesterday I spent 6 hours on a cross but the end result was great! Today it only took me 1 1/2 hours to make an awareness ribbon so I'm getting better I will definitely look up the videos. I have been watching the ones that came with the software but my end result never looks like his! LOL


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

generalj said:


> Thanks Richard, I just got Corel X5 a few days ago so I have no idea what you are talking about as I haven't tried using it yet. I guess that will be my project today and then I will understand I just started using DAS about 2 weeks ago so I'm still learning that program but hopefully soon I will understand and start asking questions that aren't at the kindergarten level! LOL Oh well you have to start somewhere


No worries. I would highly suggest reading the user guide. I know technical guides are about the lamest reading material out there yet you will learn so much from it. I actually read mine 3-4 times a year and learn something new each time I read it. 

As far as using the contour tools here is a quick tutorial on a simple block font to get the look you mentioned.









Here is a link to the jpeg in PDF format

http://fluiddsn.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/Contours.pdf


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you so much Richard! I really appreciate all your help and I'm gonna find that manual and get reading


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

The font you are referring to that is already stoned comes in the Booster Pack and I think the Font Pack. You would have had to buy it in addition to SCP in order to use it. If you did buy it, then you need to put your CD in, find the fonts folder, and copy those files to your Windows font folder.


----------



## generalj (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't think I have the exact font I am looking for. I want a block looking font with 2 rows for color on the inside and 1 row for a different color on the outside. I found a font online but then it installed a bunch of other stuff on my computer so I had to delete it. I think I will have to make all the letters on my own one circle at a time. I also realized that the template material that came with my stone cut pro is not working! After I cut the template and try to weed it turns into a disaster. I am going to order sticky flock as I don't think that's what came with my package. Also my software crashed last night so I am stuck until Monday. So far things aren't going very well but I know I will get it!


----------



## vikki1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

charles95405 said:


> Don't get discouraged, but there is a learning curve. Do not attempt advanced or complex designs. To attempt those without learning the basics leaves one upset and then quits. DAS has a very good but feature crammed program. The CD has a lot of tutorials and search YouTube for " digital art solutions" and I think they have over 80 videos and they have a number of saved webinars on their site. Keep learning and you will do just fine


Hi Charles. We are a small non profit serving women recovering from alcohol and drug abuse. We recently purchased stonecut pro with the goal of not only teaching the women a craft but of also creating revenue to continue offering education, housing and therapy to the women. We're stuck. There's a LOT to learn and we can't afford to go to Arizona for the makers 3 day training. Are you aware of any trainings we can attend in california? [email protected]


----------



## DCans (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Vikki

If you can't attend the training then you are going to find that the video tutorials that came with the software, youtube and this forum are going to be your best friends.


----------

